# Add Vortex To Sub Forums



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think DeVortex has enough of a following to put his Vortex rom in the sub forum. 
That is all.
Edit.. Here is the work he has put towards Vortex. Kinda backs up how active he is with Vortex
This was taken from his thread on DXF.

2.8 -Power widgets in notification pulldown (scrollable)
What more do you want?

2.7 -Standard market fixed to allow purchases
Rebuild from the ground up for more speed and stability
Reboot to recovery option should never fail (fingers crossed)
Various apps updated to latest version
Social Messaging widget works
GoLauncherEX included as launcher choice (my personal favorite, will take feedback)
Blur Launcher added (will not prompt as launcher choice)
Removed a few extra non-essential pieces from the install
Mobile_Sensei ported themes updated for 2.6
Removed roottools script (it was broken anyway)
VorteX script has new option to change carrier text
2.6 -
-lost
2.5 -Clear Market added (Thanks to B-boy)
Superuser will definately, probably not force close anymore
2.3 -Market Fixed, default is 3.1.3, but it will auto update
Reboot to clockwork recovery added to power menu
605 base, including kernel update
vortex script updated
apps install to internal storage by default(option added to vortex script)
probably more I can't remember now
2.2 -
-Market reverted to 3.1.3 (could not find acceptable fix for 3.15)
-Updated superuser to 3.0
-TBH Tether patch applied upon install
-Reboot in power options included
-Updated moto keyboard from 605
2.1 - 
-Camera fix included
-Latest Market version 3.1.5
-Latest Superuser app
-Latest Droid2 Bootstrap
2.0 - 
-Fixed bug in startup scripts that caused status bar fc and gmail account to disappear
-Moved to Beta status
-Scripts run on first boot again. No need to restart
1.4.2-
-Setup will not show up in launcher list (for real this time)
-All system apk's consistently signed
-New custom default wallpaper (also on sdcard in vortex_wallpaper folder)
-Gmail, YouTube, Maps updated to latest version
-Startup scripts will not run until first reboot
1.4.1-
-Reverted Setup.apk to stock
-Revived Accounts option in settings
1.4 -
-Fixed all widgets
-Switched to aosp calendar from blur calendar
-Fixed setup wanting to be your default launcher (Thanks Fabolous)
1.3 - 
-Got CM7 source Email working
--Now you can personalize your account colors w00t
-Vortex script updated so you don't need to clear data
--from terminal as su, run vortex -fixEmail. You'll need to re-enter account info, but it'll work.
1.2 - 
-Fixed install script (Formats system now)
-Temp fix for email (works 100%, just need my own build to feel right)
1.1 - 
-All previous fixes included
-Fixed Swype force close
-Fixed Market apps not updating due to signature error
-Cleaned out install script some
-Removed unnecessary install step to update kernel

1.0
- First release
- Fixed sms fc on settings
- Cleaned out system apps
- Fixed bug in vortex script
- Fixed startup scripts


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

His product certainly merits it.


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Completely agree w/ the above


----------



## techjpo (Jul 25, 2011)

Also agree that he should be included.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes ! I also agree


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

You have my vote. I was flashing new roms every few days until I hit vortex 2.9. I haven't felt the need to flash anything since. This is a solid ROM.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup I agree also

Sent from me


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 from me also


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

He puts in tons of work on this ROM and very active and accessible. Definitely deserving of this!


----------



## Unclecheese (Jun 10, 2011)

FWIW: I agree, his work is stellar!
One of, if not the, most active developer.


----------



## AmerikanGulag (Nov 1, 2011)

Although I am currently stuck on CM7-GB (fastest ROM I have used despite terrible battery life), VorteX is easily the best all around ROM if you want everything to work and good battery life. He is one of the best Dev's as far as support. He deserves his own sub forum.

+1


----------



## dshu (Sep 23, 2011)

I would agree with all of the above...great developer


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I would agree also. I am new to all this and vortex was my first rom and I plan on sticking with it for awhile. Its awesome. Has everything I would want and then some and I've only had it for two days now. +1


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree that he's a great developer, but he shouldn't have his own subforums simply because he doesn't have multiple threads. Since he doesn't have any flashable addons to Vortex, he can keep everything he needs inside his one thread which ruins the purpose of the sub forums.


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

halfiedp said:


> I agree that he's a great developer, but he shouldn't have his own subforums simply because he doesn't have multiple threads. Since he doesn't have any flashable addons to Vortex, he can keep everything he needs inside his one thread which ruins the purpose of the sub forums.


I appreciate all the support here, but I'd have to agree with this post. So far I really only have one thread. Maybe going to jump into 2 when I release RC1, but then the beta thread will just die out and probably just get closed. I'll take a sub-forum when I have multiple simultaneous roms out there or something like that...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

deVorteX said:


> I appreciate all the support here, but I'd have to agree with this post. So far I really only have one thread. Maybe going to jump into 2 when I release RC1, but then the beta thread will just die out and probably just get closed. I'll take a sub-forum when I have multiple simultaneous roms out there or something like that...


I see the point made. Didnt really know there was a hidden rule for a subforum. Just giving props to a good job.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


My bad.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

No, we put all sorts of topics into one thread because that's what you do when there's only one thread. If he had his own sub then all posts wouldn't have to be in the same thread. VorteX is very good, and there are plenty of varied questions. Unless deVorteX is happy having all that stuff in the same thread, his material would certainly warrant concurrent threads.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

yet there's a subforum for rubiX which has no threads....


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Ermm not for nothing guys, as I appreciate the sentiment ... trust me, but the Dev himself spoke on this. Why not pm the mods or admins about it?

I'm not meaning to be rude or derogatory by any means, so please don't take it that way, but I just think this could be handled in a little more productive fashion.

Again ain't a knock at vortex or its dev, have a lot of respect for both. Nor is it a knock at any person in the thread, just a suggestion.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Mr. De, I would have a slight difference of opinion, I think you could have at least three threads, one for current release, one for older releases and a thread for themes and other mods to your wonderful product. Might help keep things a bit more organized and help the "user self-support" concept move a bit better without having to search 10's of pages and most important, give you a break and more time to bring us even better products while still having a "real" life! (you knew there had to be a self-serving motive somewhere!).


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Where did everyone get their 602 files at? The one I got said it was crupted.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> Where did everyone get their 602 files at? The one I got said it was crupted.


Might want to provide more info on what you are trying to do. Not sure which 602 files you want but I got the stock rooted from here.
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/8771-official-gingerbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

csk415 said:


> Might want to provide more info on what you are trying to do. Not sure which 602 files you want but I got the stock rooted from here.
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/8771-official-gingerbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html


Oh I'm sorry, I meant the 602 SBF files.
I got that one thanks, I thought there was a 602 SBF files.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sbf downloads can be found in the sticky.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Sbf downloads can be found in the sticky.


OK thanks.


----------

